# Randy Oliver's Apiguard method



## BarbieandKen (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi - I'm looking for experienced insights from anyone who uses the R.O. method of putting 25 g of Apiguard on a 3x5 card between the deeps. I looked all thru his website and can't figure out how you determine 25 g - I do have a scale I use for bread making, perhaps that would work? I really like the idea of using only half the amount of gel.....he says he adjusts for colony strength but doesn't give any real info about that....I have a very large hive and am ready to treat. 

I just removed the honey supers and now the bees are bearding like crazy even before I added the smelly stuff. 

Thank you!


----------



## wildbeekeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

i use a postal scale. you can get them pretty cheap at office stores, wal mart etc....im a fan of using less than the suggested 50g, as I think that can sometimes be too much. I did it last year and had no mite issues.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

FYI:
http://www.dadant.com/Apiguard-FAQs.htm

The above information is helpful to understand the use of Apiguard.
A tub of Apiguard contains a measuring scoop so that you can apply the correct amount per dose.
I had an old insert that said you could put a small amount of Apiguard in the hive prior to the full doseage so that the bees become accustomed to the material.
You have a choice of two 50 gram doses or four 25 gram doses.
The above FAQ's provide good detailed information.
When the weather is hot the bees will probably cluster outside after you apply the product.
You might consider applying the small dose towards evening so that the bees can become accustomed to the "smell".
I have observed some strong doubles dispose of a 50 gram dose within 3 days with 90 degree weather and other hives take 7-10 days.
Try the 25 gram dosage and if the bees can handle that dose give them the other 25 grams within 2-3 days.
It's your judgement call and good luck.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

The scoop that comes with the tub of Apiguard is supposed to be 50g when filled. Use about half a scoop. It ain't rocket science....leave your scale at home.
Also, read number 12 on the manufacturer's FAQ list.......it is important! It is interesting that Dadant doesn't include this in their FAQ list.
http://www.vita-europe.com/documents/VitaApiguardFAQ201008.pdf


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

I do a single treatment of 25 grams if I need to. If you want to find out how well a 25 gram treatment is do a mite count before and after. I find it very affective. I also see very little queen issues with a 25 gram treatment although if I have to treat a hive I remove the queen later anyway.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the information on # 12 of the FAQ's.
:thumbsup:Now we can use that reference for future inquires.


----------



## BarbieandKen (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you to all - the FAQ are excellent and #12 especially answers my question. I am doing a mite drop count now - I found only spotty larvae in my hive yesterday - two weeks ago it was gangbusters but we have had very dry, hot weather with a dearth. Depending on my mite count, I may wait to treat since the goldenrod just began as the rain came on Monday.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

here is a link to one of his articles where he says to use a hive tool to measure

http://scientificbeekeeping.com/the-learning-curve-part-3-the-natural-miticides/

the picture doesn't show it very well, if I remember correctly he uses the hive tool with the hooked end on it and scoops the larger end full go get 25 grams. I have used this method and it worked fine, i cut the provided strips lenght wise in half, and covered half the strip with apiguard and it was close to 25 grams.


----------

